# parking in or near Reus



## samcos (Mar 17, 2013)

I now have a car in Amposta on my land but it is quite hard to get to as you have to fly to rues, train to l'leda, taxi to land just to get to the car, id like to park it at the airport but its so expensive, does anyone know anywhere to park for a resonable fee long term near the airport?


----------



## skiprat (Aug 25, 2013)

hi samcos did you have any luck with the parking i tried some of the caravan storage places with no luck some one told me reus airport was free till couple of years ago when they did it all up.


----------



## samcos (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi Skiprat, No still no luck, been havint to train it from Reus everytime and there isnt many trains that run to Amposta so tricky to time the flights right! If you do find anything please let me know.

Yeah i heard it used to be free, gutted its not now that would have been great


----------



## skiprat (Aug 25, 2013)

hi samcos there is a caravan parking place just outside reus inland from villaseca i emailed them about leaving an old landrover there as they charged 25 euros a month for a caravan but they said caravans only dont know why .we are in aragon nr caspe so we need to get it sorted for next year i am over in 3 weeks staying in a villa near perello so am going to make an effort to find somewhere this time will keep you informed.


----------



## samcos (Mar 17, 2013)

Yeah the caravan place would have been nice especially for that kind of money! Dont know why caravan storage places wont take cars probably something to do with insurance, alough i wouldnt be worried even if the old volvo wasnt covered as its not really worth much! 

Yeah keep me informed if you do find anything, im also over 2nd week in oct for 3weeks so will hopefully get the time to have a hunt about for somewhere.


----------



## samcos (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi Skiprat, Did you have any joy with finding parking? Im off over on the 15th so will have another look about. Also ive registered with a website called parkatmyhouse this will send me an email if anything pops up in Reus but at the moment i think the closest place was Barcelona!


----------



## skiprat (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi Samcos
still no luck am afraid i had a nip round cambrils at the camp sites with no luck am wondering if its worth trying at some haulage yards around reus or the storage centres


----------



## samcos (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi Skiprat, Just got back from cat and looked around Reus for parking, no real joy im affraid i found a couple of car parks around Reus train station with no signs up and the cars didnt have any tickets etc in there windows so im pretty sure its a free place to park but im not to sure what the crack is there and also if left there for months on end im sure it wouldnt go unnoticed, i was going to risk it this time but realised im out of tax at end of the month and also mot has ran out! So i ended up driving back. 

The other thing i noticed this time when i booked my flight this time is the car hire offers from Reus airport, starting at £42 for 7 days for a small car with upgrades for bigger cars, roof racks etc. I thaught this is a great deal and im very tempted to do this in future.


----------



## samcos (Mar 17, 2013)

Just booked a hire car small ka type, collection from reus airport 11am on the 26th oct and return to airport 29th oct 11am price for all three days £15.87!! I really cant get over it, thats just over a fiver a day!!


----------



## skiprat (Aug 25, 2013)

hi samcos
thats cheap enough who was it with i find it goes up treble in may to sept we hire from goldcar at reus normally


----------

